# Öffentliche Radrennbahn in HH



## Wraith (1. Mai 2004)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich hier in Hamburg eine Radrennbahn, die der breiten Öffentlichkeit (z. B. für kleine/private Vereine) zugänglich ist?


----------



## ozei (1. Mai 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich hier in Hamburg eine Radrennbahn, die der breiten Öffentlichkeit (z. B. für kleine/private Vereine) zugänglich ist?



Es gibt irgendwo sone Outdoorrennbahn ich weis aber nicht wer da drauf darf. Die ist glaube ich auch relativ kurz. Ich hätte gern sone Hallenbahn - fürs Training im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (1. Mai 2004)

Hagenbeks... beton Bahn vor 2 jahre sind die DM dort gewesen, ich kenne die details nich aber da kann mann auf jedenfall fahren.
Gruss
[email protected]


----------



## snigga (3. Mai 2004)

Radrennbahn 
Hamburg Stellingen

Hagenbekstraße 124
22527 Hamburg

weitere Infos findest du hier:

http://www.radsport-hh.de/Termine/Radrennbahn_-_Radsport_Verband/radrennbahn_-_radsport_verband.html

oder http://www.rvgermania.de/

ich glaub man kann dort auch fahren, ohne das man einem Verein angehört.

p.s. @Wraith noch ein GHOST XM 5500 disc Fahrer, *cool*


----------



## Wraith (6. Mai 2004)

snigga schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. @Wraith noch ein GHOST XM 5500 disc Fahrer, *cool*


Danke, ich bin auch sehr zufrieden damit - bis auf die Quitschgeräusche vielleicht. Aber mittlerweile höre ich die auch nicht mehr.


----------

